# favourite lines ?



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

line


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

The green Fireline is fantastic line really. But only in the light guages. I use 4lb & 6lb Fireline.

I also use 2lb Platypus Super Braid, and this leaves Fireline for dead. Will eventually move over to this I think...

For anything heavier I use Platypus or Finns.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

When I'm flicking plastics I'm using spin gear and reckon fireline is about as good as it gets for this, I've been using fireline crystal for a few months and quite like it.

On my baitcasting gear I have a few different braids but cant find anything better than tuff line xp or finns prt, but would never use fireline for baitcasters again.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah FishinDan, I use the platypus super braid too and it's great!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

4 & 6lb green fireline. Bought some 2lb platypus braid, but haven't needed to respool so it hasn't had a run. Had some black fireline but didn't like it as I had trouble seeing it, and the more help I can get seeing things now the better


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Jamie,
I like the berkley vanish for mono, run it right straight for no leader and works great.
Just put 8lb lively braid on one rod with a 12 lb vanish leader (lots of oysters around here) and that seems to be working a treat, long accurate casts (or i'm just getting more practice at it)

Cheers Dave


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I use mono usually 4-6 lb either platypus platinum or super 100 it is cost effective and works fine, I cant find any reason to justify the cost of braid it makes your rig more complex and so more prone to failure.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Have fished both occy and I cant see it's worth the money ($15 for 500m of mono $130 for 500m of braid) or extra effort of having to put leaders on with knots that can fail. I rarely cast to maximum distance so additional distance isnt an issue, I think the extra feel with braid may be good when fishing with lots of line out like bottom bashing in 100m plus of water but for me it didnt seem that big a deal. The issue being able to use lighter lines if you use braid is a furphy because most braid breaks well above the stated breaking strain so 2lb line isnt really 2lb. But I am about to start using platypus lo stretch so once I get it on and have a go I will report on that. I am a member of the flat earth society.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Occy as I fish around rocky areas snags are not uncommon and so is losing line so for me it is the only cost effective option. I wish it was from being spooled Kraley but is usually lost in short lengths attached to a jighead.


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

ooor ttou


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Usually breaks at the knot or where it rubs further up the line so it wouldnt make much difference Kraley, I could also tie a leader onto mono (which I sometimes do but then I can just add lengths of mono to refill my spool). The way i look at it I can fill up my spool 8 times with mono for the same price as braid.
I think the stretch issue is a little over rated particularly in the lighter line classes with 4lb line I am fishing 1-1.5lb of drag the drag goes before the line stretches possibly similar up the scale as well, might be worth a test when I have some time.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

fireline is the only way to go

wouldnt bother with anything else, ive tried traditional braids and found they loop up and tangle easy. You wouldnt even bother with mono as its too stretchy.

match the fireline to the style of fishing you are doing.

bream 4lb, bass/flathead 8lb, jacks/jew 10-14lb depending on how snaggy it is.

hope that helps, mate just be aware that once you start using placcies with the right lines etc it becomes very addictive. Ive caught a whole range of different fish on them now and cant stay away from the tackle shop, lol.

good luck with it mate


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

As an introduction to fishing with braid a little over a year ago, I bought the cheap stuff (Jervis Walker Hercules??? - can't recall exactly), either 4 or 6 lb, from Kmart. 
I must admit it does fray a bit, but the original 100m or so is still on the reel and working fine. I fish mainly for bream, flatties etc from my kayak, quite often in snaggy oyster country.
However, with the recent purchase of my Daiwa Exceler Plus 2500 I put on 4lp Siglon braid in bright yellow, and 6lb Vanish leader. 
Used it on Friday and it was an absolute treat to use, both reel and the line. Had a good session for Sydney standards, too, including a 35cm bream and a 50cm bully mullet that ran like a freight train.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I always used to use 4lb fireline, but last time I respooled I tried 6lb Nitlon PE, and am converted now! Less wind knots and problems that sometimes occurs with fireline, bright yellow and doesn't fade as quickly as others.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Fireline on most of my reels :

4lb Crystal Fireline on my Proshooter ( 6lb Vanish leader ),

20lb Crystal Fireline on my Caldia Kix 3500 ( 20lb Penn Leader ),

30lb Fireline XDS on my Advantage 153HST ( 20lb Penn Leader ),

4lb Green / Crystal Fireline on crappy reels ( 6lb Vanish Leader ),

Maxima Ultragreen ( 8kg & 10kg ) on Heavy Outfits fished straight through for jigging, boat rod or beach fishing.


----------

